# Riding Great Somkey Mtns. National Park



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

The family and I are going camping there, just outside Gatlinburg, at the end of the month and I am wondering what the riding is like. I would be starting early in the moring so I would like to know what the traffic is like, are there shoulders to ride on, and I want to do some serious climbing. I have found some rides listed on Map My ride so if you know anything about those or bike shops in the area I would appreciate any if you can give. 
Thanks


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

There are no shoulders on any of the roads around Gatlinburg. This is not the biggest problem though as I typically dont like riding on shoulders anyway. I think you are safer just taking the right side of the lane where the cars will see you as they approach and pass once its clear. Anyway, the traffic around the Park is quite heavy especially during the summer months. I would start any ride as close to daybreak as possible to beat most of the traffic as well as attempting your ride preferably on a weekday rather than weekend.
The 2 routes I have taken around the area are the Little River Road from Gatlinburg to Townsend and Hwy 441 to Newfound Gap and then on to Clingman's dome via Clingmans dome road. The traffic should be tolerable on Little River Road during the week if ridden early. It has some climbing and is quite beautiful following along the Little River.

The route to Clingmans dome climbs from Gatlinburg (approx 1300ft elevation) up to Clingmans dome( appox 6500ft). It is spectacular if ridden very early in the morning on a weekday. However, I have never been able to beat the traffic on the trip back down. The trip up is quiet with little traffic if you start at daybreak but by the time you start back down the trip from Newfound Gap to Gatlinburg become so congested is it scary and not fun. People drive like idiots within inches of me while descending at 40mph, scary stuff. With this in mind, I would recommend starting in Gatlinburg at daybreak and riding up to Clingmans dome. I would have someone from your party pick you up at the top and forego the trip back down. I know it sucks to miss the downhill you worked so hard for, but just keep in mind how dangerous it is coming back down with the heavy traffic. The scenery to the top is worth it. I hope this helps


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Just a few months ago, I stayed in Townsend at a buddies cabin. It was about 7 miles from the entrance to the smokey mountains. I did a super early morning ride all the way to the park, then another 6 miles (of nothing but up hardcore mountain hills....in fact it will play some mind tricks on you to see if you are strong enough haha) straight up to cades cove. I got there right as they opened it up around 0700. Then I was able to ride around the cove twice, see some amazing animals, and head back to the cabin. I ended up getting around 40 miles under my belt that morning and some awesome scenery. The only scary part was coming down the mountain, as I got up to some pretty knarly speeds hahaha. Oh if you do early rides, make sure you have good enough lights and reflective material on, so everyone can see you, as they dont call it the smokey mountains for nothing haha.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

mntvon2 said:


> I have found some rides listed on Map My ride so if you know anything about those or bike shops in the area I would appreciate any if you can give.


Which ones?


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

its dangerous riding, be careful


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The park used to close the Cades Cove loop road to car traffic one morning each week until noon. That is the best time to ride there because it can be bumper-to-bumper traffic at times. Leaving from the Sugarlands Visitors Center to Cades Cove, doing the loop, and returning is a nice ride. If you want to climb, take US 441 up to Newfound Gap, and then the side road to the top of Clingman's Dome. Traffic is the big problem, so plan to leave very early in the morning if you plan to ride safely. Roads are narrow with few places to pass safely, and there are lots of campers, trucks pulling trailers, SUVs on the roads.

The problem with the Smokey's is that most Americans are fat and lazy. They don't do anything unless they can drive, so the roads are crowded. The amazing this is that if you hike on the trails, you hardly see any people after the first 1/2 mile or so.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*How about riding from Gatlinburg to Cades Cove?*

How are the roads from Gatlinburg to Cades Cove. I am talking about Little River Rd & Laurel Creek Rd - are they safe enough if I leave at 6 AM and returning around 10?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I did those roads around 4-5 AM with no traffic at all and no problems. If you make it to cades cove right as it opens, there wont be much traffic at all. I would make sure you have lights front and rear as there seems to always be a haze of fog in the early AM. The ride back shouldnt be as bad as you will be on the inside of the mountain away from most of the cliffs and traffic will more than likely be heading up to cades cove while you are rolling out.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

mntvon2 said:


> How are the roads from Gatlinburg to Cades Cove. I am talking about Little River Rd & Laurel Creek Rd - are they safe enough if I leave at 6 AM and returning around 10?


I would wait until about 6:45am as it is not getting daylight until then around here. Also, it remains a little darker for longer on the little river road because it is in somewhat of a gorge which keeps the light out a little longer. However, if you have lights and don't mind riding at night then I guess it would be fine but you will not get to see the scenery. You might also check out the Foothills Parkway road from Townsend to Chilhowee Lake. It has a moderate climb with views overlooking the Smokies. The primary traffic on it are mainly motorcycles. There are also a couple of side roads off the Parkway with climbs if you are looking for more.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

+1 for lights. It's the law here in NC. Visible 300 ft in the front and 100 ft in the back.

Edit: just realized you'll be in the TN portion o the smokies. Not aware of their laws, but you should still use lights.


----------

